# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال در مورد دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور 94

## HaMeD.DeljoO

*سلام

سوالم اینه که توی صفحه ی 45 دفترچه(همان 47 پی دی اف ) نوشته فرم 2 ! و بعدش گفته بعد از تایید آموزش و پرورش نزد خودتان نگه دارید !

حالا جریانش چیه !
*

----------


## mo.n

کسی جواب نمیده

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

Up

----------


## mohamad.j

یه جاش نوشته برای پزشکی باید معدلت بالای 12 باشه این درسته یا من اشتباه فهمیدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

> یه جاش نوشته برای پزشکی باید معدلت بالای 12 باشه این درسته یا من اشتباه فهمیدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



یا اشتباه فهمیدی!

بعضی دانشگاه ها برای بعضی رشته ها شرط معدل دارن و این به همه دانشگاه ها متصل نمیشه

مثلا دانشگاه بقیة الله(عج)  یا امام صادق

----------


## mika

> یه جاش نوشته برای پزشکی باید معدلت بالای 12 باشه این درسته یا من اشتباه فهمیدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


برای اتباع خارجی هست

----------


## SHERWEAN

اون فرمی که مدرسه باید پر کنه تقریبا کشکه. تا حالا دیده نشده دانشگاهی برای نام‌نویسی اونو بخواد.

----------


## mamad.hny

> *سلام
> 
> سوالم اینه که توی صفحه ی 45 دفترچه(همان 47 پی دی اف ) نوشته فرم 2 ! و بعدش گفته بعد از تایید آموزش و پرورش نزد خودتان نگه دارید !
> 
> حالا جریانش چیه !
> *


این فرم برای ثبت نام دانشگاه و تقریبا بعد از کنکوره. بخاطر همین گفت نزد خود نگه دارید

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

> این فرم برای ثبت نام دانشگاه و تقریبا بعد از کنکوره. بخاطر همین گفت نزد خود نگه دارید


مرسی پسرم  :Yahoo (5):

----------

